# Snagging. Illegal or not?



## Dogshooter (Sep 29, 2001)

OK. I'm confused. I just moved to Michigan so I don't know for sure, but isn't snagging salmon illegal? I just watched a group of "gentlemen" with 2 ounce weights below a coulpe of rather large treble hooks "fishing" in a stream near my house. I saw them land one Salmon that was hooked in the tail and put it on a stringer with 8 or 10 other salmon (which I would bet had evidence of being foul hooked as well). If this IS illegal, has the enforcement become so lax that EVERYBODY is doing it in BROAD DAYLIGHT??? As I said, I'm kind of new here so you guys tell me if this is one of those unwritten things that everyone just looks the other way and maybe I should just keep my trap shut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2001)

Get out your video camera, and call the DNR. Their dirtbags.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Dogshooter...it's illegal. It isn't that enforcement has became lax, it's only so many officers and many, many more streams. Can only be one place at at time. You don't show your location but I will take a wild guess that there are at the most only two CO's assigned in your whole county. Add the streams to bow hunting, small game hunting, all around poaching then kick it waterfowl season that starts this weekend.......it's not an excuss, it's just a fact.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to Michigan and to the forum!I observed dozens of snaggers over the past weekend. It irritates me to no end but as our favorite CO (Boehr) mentioned in his post those enforcement resources are spread awful thin!!

One additional question for Boehr...as we know once upon a time we could snag in certain places at specified times! I was told that the reason for the prohibition on such activities was not so much a conservation issue as it was a safety issue.... is this true? What if any were the reasons behind the outlawing of snagging. I have not snagged since the mid 1980s .... but I have looked on this activity as pretty harmless compared to other violations of game law as the fish are destined to die shortly afterwards (just a personal feeling) I would like your comment on this aspect as well. 

Thanks as always!!!


Jp


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is my opinion, and in this case my professional opinion, that when snagging was allowed we breed a whole generation, maybe two generations, of fishermen who did not ever learn how to catch fish without snagging. Not only that but, it did bring out the worst in people. Fights, intoxication, trespass, littering, damage to private property. Working some of the prime areas, Tippy Dam, Harrisville etc., in 1980, it was a circus, not to say dangerous too.

When the first salmon came in from the fish plants way back before I was ever an officer, it was thought that we would have dead fish lying all over and really smelling up the banks of rivers and streams. That really never happened for the most part. Fishing groups started wanting snagging made illegal too. We also, in many of those streams and rivers had fish coming in with the salmon that do not die. Even though steelhead are thought of as a spring run fish, people still caught some in the fall. A main brown trout run is in November, many came in early running with the salmon, and they do not die either.

So it was a safety issue but it was also a conservation issue with other fish and most of all, a sportsman issue. That's the short of it.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

It seems like every year when the salmon runs start,the snaggers are out in full force.Can us legal fishermen have increased CO patrols especially plain-clothes officers on the popular rivers like the PM,Big Man,Betsie and Platte?Even though the salmon are gonna die anyway,thats beside the point.The point being made here is the snaggers lower the chance of us law-biding fishermen to legally hook a salmon.The DNR have been working diligently (DNR weekly CO reports,or MUCC's "on patrol" section)on busting these thugs.What can we do if we call the RAP line and the field officers are already tasked out? Tell them its illegal to snag?Or tell Lansing to enact legislation to suspend fishing privileges for three years to anyone convicted of snagging?Or putting them to jail?Just confused  A word to the snaggers:YOU ARE SOONER OR LATER,GOING TO GET SNAGGED!!!We need to take a stand to put poachers out of business....


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

The DNR has begun sponsoring a program the hopfully will curtail snagging and other illegal activies on our rivers. It is called River Watch. Volunteers must attain a seminar to particapate. The DNR held 3 such meetings in Wellston this year. The program is scheduled to start at Tippy Dam the first two weekends in Oct. The plan is to start at Tippy and expand to other areas. I attended but wished there had been more notification to allow more people to attend. Future meeting are being planned. Hope this will reduce snagging and improve fishing for steel and browns.Dave


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

flannelfish is correct, each District is coming up with a Community Policing Plan to assist in protection of the resources and/or safety of the public. Many Districts in the northern part of the state are getting started with different types of fish patrols, the one flannelfish mentioned is new this year and others have been happening for a few years now especially concerning sturgeon. As Law Division moves forward with this, and a lot depends on the support of the sportsmen and women for it to get expanded to other rivers and problem areas. This will be sportsmen and women wanting to patrol these areas, watch and call when violations are seen and attempt to curtail these violations by their mere presence. It's not a undercover operation and the sportsmen are not allowed to arrest or detain the violatiors, just watch, report, obtain information to the CO upon arrival of CO such as, who it is, clothing they are wearing, license plate number of vehicle if they drove away etc. There will be at least one CO that the participants will have contact with each day/night of the program that will respond from a short distance away be it cell phone, radio, however it is set up for that patrol. To participate people must attend a training class that explains the laws, what people can and can't do, what is expected overall of the participants.


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

I was fishing the lower Ausable this past weekend and observed many snaggers. When I tried to contact the DNR through the "lets rap" hotline I was unable to get an answer. I tried several times throughout the weekend with the same results. Is the hot line still in service? I called 1-800-538-7727 for 1-800-let-srap. Did I call the wrong number? We witnessed several violations including people hunting / shooting within the city limits of Oscoda. We never did see the DNR or any other authority figures except the fire department that was called to put out a fire someone had started beside the river. It just happend to be right next to someones house and had spread to some dead trees! By the time the fire dept came the perpatrators were long gone. Looked like they had a good time though, as the beer cans were piled everywhere, along with a few dead fish.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Hasenpfeffer,tell them it is illegal to snag.The DNR RAP line is 1-800-292-7800.Give them all the details;the violation,plate#,location,time,descriptions of persons involved,gear used,and the fish or game taken.As you pointed out,there were several violations-unattended fire,littering,snagging,shooting within city limits and public intox.The DNR would have had a field day,writing tickets and maybe taking people into custody if they had outstanding warrants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

On a related topic. You made a statement in this post about snagging having caused a generation or two to lose the ability to learn how to fish. They only learned to snag. I would would ask of you then what is your personal feeling about baiting for deer. I think we have lost 2 to 3 generations to real hunting. During a hunter safety class I was helping with the question came up about how many deer I have harvested. When I told them the first question was WOW what kinda bait do you use? When I told them I do not use bait they could not comprehend how to get a deer with out bait. When talking to other hunters who have only taken the sport up in the last 20 yrs. they don't have a clue when asked questions like what bedding areas do they use what are there travel route from feed to bedding areas ect... We could go on and On bout this topic.. I guess I am wondering what the thoughts are of people who are in a position to make a change in the current rules and regulations. Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Although I don't have any say, at least any more than anyone else on this site to make changes, I will say I have never used bait, even the few years that I bow hunted I didn't use bait. I use trails and stalking.


----------



## splittoe (Oct 10, 2001)

Just read an article in Outdoor Life (page 76)about skamania runs in southern michigan (st Joe I believe) anyway they show a pic of this fish just caught with the hook on the outside of the fish's mouth. Re-enforces what I have seen a lot of when I started looking. It's what I call finesse snagging. In fact most of the fish I see caught in rivers are snagged in this fashion. Those who don't finesse snag just go about it the traditional way. Go to the boardman any sunday afternoon in October and watch. It's just irreverant. Isn't this illegal too.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Yes, it's illeagel. Fish need to have the hook inside the mouth. Hopefully the Riverwatch program will expand to your favorite rivers.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

It Is Illegal: I posted on the Ludington State Park where my wife videoed this women with her husband watching out for her. We got her on video and I was on my cell to the hot line(1-800-292-7800)and I was lucky but a C/O in the area to respond. The C/O hid till they had some salmon and were taking them to the car. My wife got there car, plate, and them catching there illegal salmon on tape which I gladly gave too the C/O.
C/O/s can,t be everywhere, but us as sportsmen can do alot and also do our part to to make thinks right!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you cannot get someone on the RAP line other law enforcement officers are able to enforce hunting and fishing laws. Over the years I have been checked by State Police, Tribal Police, and Sheriff Deputies more often than I have ever been checked by Conservation Officers. Also talk to your local Conservation Officer to see if you can get their cell phone number many will be happy to give it to you. Remember they rely on hot tips and will respond faster if you talk to them directly.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> If you cannot get someone on the RAP line other law enforcement officers are able to enforce hunting and fishing laws. Over the years I have been checked by State Police, Tribal Police, and Sheriff Deputies more often than I have ever been checked by Conservation Officers. Also talk to your local Conservation Officer to see if you can get their cell phone number many will be happy to give it to you. Remember they rely on hot tips and will respond faster if you talk to them directly.


14 year old thread, but still relevant...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

jimp said:


> 14 year old thread, but still relevant...


Got to spin the old 45"s once in awhile


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Got to spin the old 45"s once in awhile


, Yup....the nostalgia of diggin out the ol' spindle adapter.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

TheFlyfisher said:


> It Is Illegal: I posted on the Ludington State Park where my wife videoed this women with her husband watching out for her. We got her on video and I was on my cell to the hot line(1-800-292-7800)and I was lucky but a C/O in the area to respond. The C/O hid till they had some salmon and were taking them to the car. My wife got there car, plate, and them catching there illegal salmon on tape which I gladly gave too the C/O.
> C/O/s can,t be everywhere, but us as sportsmen can do alot and also do our part to to make thinks right!


that's right, remember they are stealing our fish. we should take an example from the sturgeon for tomorrow , black lack chapter. we patrol the river during spawning season and report any suspicious activity to the dnr. if you see snaggers. get a picture if you can,,but don't get in a fight over it. get a description, of the person, and their vehicle, with license number. then call the local co and leave it in his or her hands. they take this stuff seriously and will be glad of a little help from the good guys.


----------

